
Ask HN: What % of EOL operating systems do you encounter at work? - ajmarsh
HN readers who work in the enterprise environment what percentage of your server fleet is running an EOL (end of life&#x2F;support) operating system?  At my current employer, 84% of the fleet is running an EOL operating system.  I am treating this as a hair on fire emergency however my management team does not share my concern.  I know everybody has one or two systems nobody wants to touch and the guy who used to maintain them was let go in the last round of layoffs but this seems extreme to me.<p>We have a grand plan to move all of these systems to “the cloud” however it has taken several years longer than anticipated to make the transition.<p>Am I just an alarmist or is this as unusual and unsafe as I think it is?
======
hood_syntax
It is unsafe, but it is not unusual as far as I know. You're not an alarmist
but most people won't care until it bites them in the ass.

